#  Der kleine Patient >   großes Problem und Ratlosigkeit !! >

## YuLi

Hallo liebe Foris, 
ich habe eine jetzt 6 Monate alte Tochter. Seit Mitte/Ende August hat sie an der rechten Wange zum Mundwinkel hin, immer mal wieder eine rote Stelle gehabt. Mit der Zeit entwickelte sich das zu einer entzündlichen, nässenden Wunde. Hin und wieder bildeten sich kleine Bläschen und die Haut wurde trocken und schuppte leicht. Mal war es besser, mal wieder schlechter. Sind dann wegen der 1. Impfung beim KiA gewesen, den ich darauf dann auch ansprach. Er verschrieb ihr eine Salbe mit Triclosan, Zink, Nachtkerzenöl und noch einen Wirkstoff, den ich aber nicht entziffern kann. Nachdem daraufhin keine wirkliche Besserung eintrat, sind wir ein 2. mal zum KiA. Dieses mal verschrieb er uns Elidel. Bei der hatte ich jedoch von Anfang an ein wenig bedecken, dennoch habe wir sie ausprobiert. Nach 2 Tagen sah es auch besser aus, aber da ich ja so meine bedenken hatte bzgl. der Creme, weil unteranderem nicht für Kinder unter 2 Jahre und bei Kontak mit dem Mund sofort Arzt konsultieren, woraufhin ich sie dann abends in eine Decke gewickelt habe, so dass die Arme am Körper fest sind und sie keinesfalls die Creme durch wühlen und wischen im Gesicht, in den Mund bekommt. Das gefiel mir aber so gar nicht, denn meine Maus ist wie ich eine Wühlerin und lutsch auch auf ihrem Daumen.
Habe dann die Elidel weggelassan und bin mit ihr zu einer Hautärztin. Die sagte "alles quatsch mit der Elidel, einfach Zink oder Bepanthen, Bepanthen, Bepanthen......" es wird wohl ein wenig dauern, aber damit wird es weggehen. 
Gesagt getan, aber auch das half alles nichts. 
Dann bin ich am letzten Freitag zu meinem Hautarzt gegangen und der verschrieb uns Halicar Salbe. Gestern waren wir wieder dort, denn es wurde schlimmer und breitete sich aus. Anfangs hatte sie auf der linken Seite 3 kleine Pickelchen, doch nach der Anwendung mit der Halicar wurde auch das schlimmer und sie bekam zusätzlich noch Pickelchen im ganzen Gesicht, ausgenommen die Stirn. Gestern dann waren wir wieder dort und er meinte, eine Erstverschlimmerung sei normal und da es für ihn noch nicht bedenklich aussieht, sollen wir die Salbe weiterhin verwenden und wenn in 4 Wochen keine deutliche Besserung zu sehen ist, dann sollen wir wieder kommen und es wird was mit Cortison geben.  
Das kann es doch aber alles nicht sein !! 
Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann mir Tipps oder Ratschläge geben ?? 
Vielleicht noch als zusätzliche Info, sie bekommt seit ihrer 3. Lebenswoche Aptamil 1. Wurde bis dahin gestillt und das Aptamil gab es dann zusätzlich. Seit ca. 3 Wochen bekommt sie nur noch das Aptamil, weil mir die Milch ausgegangen ist. Dann bekommt sie seit etwas über 3 Monaten Grießbrei und ab und an haben wir es mal mit Möhren, Kartoffeln etc. versucht, aber das will sie alles nicht so wirklich.
Gewaschen wird sie im Gesicht ausschließlich nur mit warmen klaren Wasser. 
Über Tipps oder Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen und danke schon ein mal im Vorraus. 
Wenn es hilfreich ist, würde ich auch ein Bild davon anhängen, wie es aktuell vor 2 Tagen ausgesehen hat.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo YuLi, 
deine Beschreibung klingt ein wenig, als habe Tochter Neurodermitis. 
Die Behandlung mit Elidel spricht dafür.
Hat dein Kinderarzt dir das mal gegenüber erwähnt?
Juckt sich deine Tochter an den Stellen?
Hat sie noch andere Stellen mit trockener Haut, wie z.B. Ellenbogen-Innenseite oder Kniekehlen? 
Generell kann ich dir folgendes als Neurodermitis Behandlung empfehlen:   *Akutes Ekzem (nässenden und geröteten Stellen):* Trocknen mit Schwarztee-Umschlägen in den ersten 24h.  Starken Schwarztee kochen und die Beutel bis zum Erkalten im Tee lassen  um die Gärbsäuren aus dem Tee zu lösen. Dann mehrmals Täglich für je 30 Minuten mit Schwarztee getränkte Mullbinden auf die offenen und geröteten Stellen. Umschläge IMMER feucht halten und für jeweils 30Min auf der Haut lassen.  Danach: Hydrocortison Creme 0.1% 1-2x tgl. + Elidel im Gesichtsbereich  *Subakutes Ekzem (geröteter Grund, kaum nässend):* Wasserreiche Creme 2-3x tgl.  *Chronisches Ekzem (trocken-schuppend, lichenifiziert):* Wasserarme Salbe 2-3x tgl.  *Grundpflege (übrige Haut):* Je nach Jahreszeit auch wasserarme, ansonsten DAC Basiscreme (Warfu-Vario)  Superinfiziert (goldgelbe Krusten): Mit dem Kinderarzt sprechen.  Salben und Cremes immer gekühlt anwenden! Bei starker Neurodermitis 1x abends ohne Zusätze baden, kurz abtrocknen, in feuchte Haut eincremen, Verbände + ab ins Bett! 
Die homöopathische Salbe musst du dir überlegen. Ich halte davon bei Neurodermitis nicht viel.
Eine Neurodermitis ist eine Erkrankung, die man dem Kind zu liebe direkt
richtig behandeln sollte. Wenn ich "Erstverschlimmerung" höre werde ich immer ärgerlich. 
Liebe Grüße  
Michael 
ps: Bitte keine Beiträge doppelt schreiben  :Zwinker:

----------


## YuLi

Hallo, direkt zu eine Neurodermitis hat KiArzt nichts gesagt. Lediglich die zwei Salben verschrieben. Wobei mir die Elidel sprichwörtlich ein wenig Angst macht, wenn dort dann so Sachen drinne stehen, wie bei Kontak mit dem Mund sofort den Arzt konsultieren und wie bringt man einem Baby bei, da nicht zu wischen, reiben oder schmieren, dass die Creme auch auf keinen Fall in den Mund gelangt. Deshalb habe ich sie ja abends schon immer wie einen Wurm eingewickelt, was mir aber ja auch so rein gar nicht gefällt. Zudem liest man von der Creme eh wenig gutes, was mich als Laie natürlich dann auch stuzig und unsicher macht. Und der Hautarzt hat auch gesagt, er hätte mir die nicht verschrieben !!
Andre Stellen am Körper hat sie keine. Weder rote, noch trockene oder sonstiges.
So wie ich das beobachten kann, scheint es sie nicht wirklich zu stören. Sie kratzt sich dort nicht und ist auch sonst eigentl. quietsch fiedel. Das einzige, was wir jetzt 3-4 mal hatten ist, dass es morgens leicht blutig war. Da nehme ich aber an, dass es dadurch kommt, das sie halt nachts oft auf dem Daumen lutscht und wenn sie dann den Mund nicht gleich findet und mit dem Nagel an so eine "weiche" und gereizte Stelle kommt, dass es dadurch dann zu dieser blutige Stelle kommt.
Das mit der goldgelben Kruste hatten wir bis jetzt 1-2 mal, aber das klang auch schnell wieder ab.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo YuLi, 
zuerst mal finde ich Deine Bedenken wegen der Elidel Creme sehr berechtigt. Der Wirkstoff dieser Creme nennt sich Pimecrolismus. Hierzu ein Auszug, der sich auch auf die Anwendung eines Calcineurinantagonisten bezieht.
Ich würde diese Creme nicht verwenden!   Myopathie nach Tacrolimus-Salbe (Protopic®) (Aus der UAW-Datenbank)  und  ATOPISCHE DERMATITIS: STELLENWERT VON PIMECROLIMUS (DOUGLAN, ELIDEL) 
dann bezüglich einer "Krebsgefahr": Krebs durch PIMECROLIMUS (ELIDEL U.A.) TACROLIMUS (PROTOPIC) 
Verwundert hat mich auch diese Empfehlung: 
"Danach: Hydrocortison Creme 0.1% 1-2x tgl. + Elidel im Gesichtsbereich" 
da im Beipackzettel zu Elidel ausdrücklich hierauf hingewiesen wurde:  http://www.vitiligo-portal.de/infos/elidel.pdf "Der gleichzeitige Gebrauch von anderen entzündungshemmenden Arzneimitteln zur äußerlichen
Anwendung wurde nicht untersucht. Daher kann die Anwendung von Kortikosteroiden oder anderenentzündungshemmenden Arzneimitteln zur äußerlichen Anwendung nicht empfohlen werden"  
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es sich bei Deiner Tochter wirklich um Neurodermitis handelt. Ich kann Dir aber berichten, dass ich wegen allergischer Erkrankung, mit meinem Sohn in einer Spezialklinik war. Der Großteil der Kinder dort hatte Neurodermitis. Es wurde für die Haut keinerlei Creme zur Behandlung eingesetzt. Der Organismus mußte die "Selbstregulation" erlernen. Es wurden dort Nahrungsmittel bezüglich Unverträglichkeit individuell ausgetestet. In der Abheilungsphase war die Haut auch sehr trocken, es wurde aber nichts gecremt. Dies regulierte sich mit der Zeit von ganz allein.
Deine Tochter belastet doch scheinbar dies Hautproblem gar nicht. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal gar nichts machen und schauen, ob ihre Selbstheilungskräfte dies von allein wieder in den Griff bekommen. 
Wenn die Hautauffälligkeiten erst nach zufüttern des Grießbreies auftraten, würde ich diesen mal eine Zeit lang weglassen und schauen, ob sich da was zum positiven hin verändert.
Mein Sohn hatte übrigens keine Neurodermitis entwickelt, obwohl er vielfältige Nahrungsmittel/Allergien/ Unverträglichkeiten hatte. Ich habe dies darauf zurückgeführt, dass er stets nur im klaren Wasser mit Salzzugabe gebadet wurde. Laut meiner Kinderärztin (die mir die Salzbäder, 1x wöchentlich, empfohlen hatte) stärkt dies den Säureschutzmantel der Haut. Ich habe damals normales Salz verwendet, heute würde ich Steinsalz verwenden. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## YuLi

Hallo Ulrike, 
vielen dank für deinen Beitrag.
Ich hab einige Seiten im Netz durchforstet und auch immer mal wieder parallelen zu einer Neurodermitis gefunden. Dennoch gibt es halt auch einige Punkte, die nicht wirklich dafür sprechen.
Das macht es halt auch so wirr.
An ein konsequentes Weglassen aller Cremes und salben habe ich auch schon gedacht. Einfach auch, um der Haut erst ein mal wieder ein wenig Ruhe zu gönnen.
Den Grießbrei lassen wir jetzt heute den dritten Tag weg. Natürlich kann man nicht gleich eine Veränderung erwarten, aber wir schauen mal, was so in den nächsten Tagen geschieht. Auch lassen wir andere Sachen weg. Ab und hab haben wir sie mal von unserem Joghurt probieren lassen, oder mal von der Sahne zum Kuchen, aber das enthält natürlich alles Kuhmilch, wo ich auch weiss, dass man diese im 1. Lebensjahr nicht geben sollte.
Dann werden wir am Di. noch mal zum KiArzt gehen. Den werde ich dann mal konkret auf Allergien, Unverträglichkeiten und sontiges ansprechen.
Darf ich noch Fragen, is was für einer Spezialklinik du genau mit deinem Sohn warst ??
Habe mal in deinem Profil geguckt und gesehen, dass du aus Niedersachsen kommst.
Bremen grenzt ja direkt daran, was natürlich nicht heißt, das du gleich um die Ecke wohnst, da niedersachen ja schon ein bissel größer ist ;-) 
P.s.: zu der Elidel nochmal, diese ganzen Seiten dazu habe ich auch schon des öfteren durchforstet. Es macht einen schon recht stutzig, wenn man das alles liest. Hab unteranderem auch gelesen, dass diese Creme die Pikmentierung stört und es zu weißen Flecken kommt. Da meine Tochter ein "mischlings"Kind ist (Papa ist Afro-Amerikaner) fällt es bei ihr natürlich erst recht auf. Was halt nicht so dolle auffällt, sind halt die Rötungen, die bei einem "weißen" Baby wohl extrem auffallen würde. 
Liebe Grüße Sandra und Baby Yuna  :Peinlichkeit: )

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Ich frage mich manchmal, warum manche Menschen einfach irgendjemandem mehr vertrauen als einem Arzt, nur weil derjenige mit ein paar Links kommt, die er auf die schnelle im Internet gefunden hat. Mensch, die Leute raten dir doch nichts, was sie nicht nach bestem Wissen empfehlen können. Und vor allem haben die Ihre Informationen nicht gegoogled!

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Skyskysky, 
"Ein intakter Immunstatus wird in ca. 70-80% der Krankheiten mit
der Krankheit alleine fertig."
Aussage innerhalb dieses Forums von einem Arzt (segeln). Welchen Sinn sollte ein Herabsetzen des Immunstatus durch Elidel bei einem 6 Monate alten Baby haben, dass nicht organtransplantiert ist, sondern lediglich eine Hautirritation aufweist? Kannst Du mir das erklären?
Ich frage mich, in wie weit der ärztliche Grundsatz "nicht zu schaden"-nil nocedere- noch Beachtung findet. Dieser wurde scheinbar einfach durch Pharmagläubigkeit ersetzt. Man glaubt zu wissen.
Das die Creme für Kinder unter 2 Jahren gar nicht zugelassen ist, ist dann auch mal eben nicht beachtenswert? Zitat:  "Systemische Infektionen, vor allem durch Viren, kommen mit zunehmender Behandlungsdauer häufiger vor. Besonders gefährdet sind Kinder unter zwei Jahren. Für diese Altersgruppe ist Pimecrolimus nicht zugelassen."
Das eine systemische Infektion ein schwerwiegenderes Problem ist, als eine Hautirritation darüber herrscht aber doch wohl noch Einigkeit.Zum Schaden der Pharma wäre es natürlich nicht, dies auch nicht:"Das mögliche Krebsrisiko gefährdet aber vor allem Kinder, bei denen nach örtlicher Anwendung der Immunsuppressiva häufiger messbare Blutspiegel gefunden werden als bei Erwachsenen." 
Ich würde mir wünschen,dass Ärzte auch manchmal googeln würden, damit sie sich mit den von ihnen verordneteten Medikamenten und deren Wirkung vertraut machen. Ärzte müssen ja noch nicht mal den Beipackzettel lesen.  
Ich habe drei Kinder großgezogen. Bei allen Kindern gab es gelegentliche Hautirritationen. Gern im Zusammenhang mit Zahnen im Wangenbereich. 
Wenn man überhaupt der Meinung ist, eingreifen zu müssen, dann sollte dies Eingreifen aber immer unter dem Gesichtspunkt Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geschehen. 
Diese Anforderung erfüllt aber weder Enibel noch eine Cortisoncreme. Beides wäre eine rein symptomatische Behandlung, die auf längere Sicht betrachtet, eher mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit behaftet ist, zu einer zusätzlichen Schädigung zu führen.
Die Spezialklinik in der ich mit meinem Sohn war, befand sich in Gelsenkirchen Buer. Dies ist aber schon mehr als 20 Jahre her. Wie da heute gearbeitet wird, weiss ich nicht.Dr.Stemmann ist auch Autor des Buchs "Neurodermitis ist heilbar".
Es haben Ärzte in dieser Klinik gearbeitet, die als "Spezialgebiet" asthmatische und allergische Erkrankungen behandelt haben. Über die Wirksamkeit der Therapie besteht für mich kein Zweifel, da ich die positiven Veränderungen der Kinder ja mit verfolgen konnte.Es gab einen Probeaufenthalt von 1 Woche und einen Therapieaufenthalt von 4 Wochen.Das Patientenkollektiv setzte sich aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet zusammen.Wenn diese Spezialisten, keine Creme bei Neurodermitis einsetzten, und die Kinder dennoch (oder weil) "geheilt" wurden, so ist dies für mich ein überzeugender Beweis, zu mal mir der Gesichtspunkt "Erlernen der Selbstregulation" durchaus einleuchtend ist.
Die Therapie umfasste Ernährungsberatung, kinderpsychologische Betreuung, autogenes Training (bei kleinen Kindern für die Mütter).Getestet wurden Nahrungsmittel. Wenn es einen Schub gab (auf Grund von Unverträglichkeit) wurden die Kinder in Kaliumpermanganat gebadet.Es wurde frühstens im drei Tage Rhythmus ein neues Nahrungsmittel getestet.
Die unverträglichen Nahrungsmittel durften ca ein Jahr nicht verwendet werden, und konnten danach wieder versucht werden.
Für meinen damals ein Jährigen Sohn, war diese Therapie sehr hilfreich in Bezug auf Asthma und Darmbeschwerden. Auch die Schulung der Eltern, im Umgang mit einer zunächst chronischen Erkrankung des Kindes, fand ich hilfreich. 
Hallo Sandra,
die wichtigste Information die Du gegeben hast, ist dass es der kleinen Yuna gut geht. Auf Grund des afro-amerikanischen Vaters, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, dass Du Dich ein wenig über Laktoseintolleranz informierst. Aber ganz in Ruhe und ohne Stress. Wenn Du ein neues Nahrungsmittel ausprobierst, beobachte die kleine Yuna. Wenn sie etwas nicht essen möchte, respektiere das.
Ich wünsche mir für euch, dass sich das Hautproblem von allein erledigt. Falls nicht, ist ein Zusammenhang mit Nahrungsmitteln, oder auch ein lokaler Kontakt der Haut mit z.B. Bettwäsche (Waschmittel) näher zu betrachten.Da man ja als Mutter doch immer dazu neigt irgendwie helfend eingreifen zu wollen, stelle ich mir ein einfaches "Pusten" sinnvoller vor, als die Verwendung von Elidel.Da war Dein Bauchgefühl schon ganz richtig. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## YuLi

> Ich frage mich manchmal, warum manche Menschen einfach irgendjemandem mehr vertrauen als einem Arzt, nur weil derjenige mit ein paar Links kommt, die er auf die schnelle im Internet gefunden hat. Mensch, die Leute raten dir doch nichts, was sie nicht nach bestem Wissen empfehlen können. Und vor allem haben die Ihre Informationen nicht gegoogled!

 Es geht doch gar nicht darum, jemand anderem mehr Vertrauen zu schenken, als einem Arzt oder Fachmann.
Lediglich versucht man als Laie, mehr Informationen zu bekommen !! Und wenn es dann durch Eigenerfahrungen anderer Betroffener ist.
Zudem ist das www ja durch seine anonymität geprägt. Wer also garantiert einem, wer oder was einem da antwortet ??!! 
Zu dem Punkt, dass die einem doch nicht irgendwas raten, was sie nicht nach bestem Wissen empfehlen können, kann ich nur sagen, dass es einen halt auch stutzig macht, wenn man schon 3 Ärtze aufsucht und 2 von denen einem sagen, dass sie, wie in meinem Fall jetzt, diese Creme nicht verschrieben hätten.
Gestern waren wir dann noch mal beim KiArzt, dieses mal war eine länger Termin eingeplant, damit er ausführlich beraten kann. In dem Gespräch klärte er mich auch noch ein mal bzgl. der Elidel auf. Dennoch bin ich mit der Salbe nicht einverstanden, was er auch berücksichtigte und wofür er auch volles Verständnis auf brachte.
Nun haben wir Ichthyolcreme bekommen und ich kann schon jetzt sagen, dass ihr Gesicht stündlich besser aussieht. Die Rötungen sind verschwunden, lediglich die Irretationen sind noch zu sehen. Parallel Creme ich sie mit Linola fett ein !! Für ganz schlimme Zeiten haben wir zusätzlich diese rote Tinktur bekommen (gibt es auch in lila), sollten sich wieder wunde und nässende Stellen bilden.
Blut hat er ihr auch entnommen um einen Allergietest zu machen. Das Ergebnis wird in ca. einer Woche erwartet.
Außerdem hatte ich schon in der dermatologischen Klink Bremen angerufen und einen Termin vereinbart. 
Jetzt warten wir ein paar Tage mit der Ichthyol ab und dann mal schauen. 
Evtl. brauchen wir den Termin in der Klinik ja vorerst gar nicht.
Wir hoffen es zumindest !!!

----------


## Pianoman

Anmerkung zum Beitrag #7 der Foristin "Justitia":   

> Die Spezialklinik in der ich mit meinem Sohn war, befand sich in  *Gelsenkirchen Buer*. Dies ist aber schon mehr als 20 Jahre her. Wie da  heute gearbeitet wird, weiss ich nicht.Dr.Stemmann ist auch Autor des  Buchs "Neurodermitis ist heilbar".
> Es haben Ärzte in dieser Klinik gearbeitet, die als "Spezialgebiet"  asthmatische und allergische Erkrankungen behandelt haben. Über die  Wirksamkeit der Therapie besteht für mich kein Zweifel, da ich die  positiven Veränderungen der Kinder ja mit verfolgen konnte.Es gab einen  Probeaufenthalt von 1 Woche und einen Therapieaufenthalt von 4  Wochen.Das Patientenkollektiv setzte sich aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet  zusammen.Wenn diese Spezialisten, keine Creme bei Neurodermitis  einsetzten, und die Kinder dennoch (oder weil) "geheilt" wurden, so ist  dies für mich ein überzeugender Beweis, zu mal mir der Gesichtspunkt  "Erlernen der Selbstregulation" durchaus einleuchtend ist.
> Die Therapie umfasste Ernährungsberatung, kinderpsychologische  Betreuung, autogenes Training (bei kleinen Kindern für die  Mütter).Getestet wurden Nahrungsmittel. Wenn es einen Schub gab (auf  Grund von Unverträglichkeit) wurden die Kinder in Kaliumpermanganat  gebadet.Es wurde frühstens im drei Tage Rhythmus ein neues  Nahrungsmittel getestet.
> Die unverträglichen Nahrungsmittel durften ca ein Jahr nicht verwendet werden, und konnten danach wieder versucht werden.
> Für meinen damals ein Jährigen Sohn, war diese Therapie sehr hilfreich  in Bezug auf Asthma und Darmbeschwerden. Auch die Schulung der Eltern,  im Umgang mit einer zunächst chronischen Erkrankung des Kindes, fand ich  hilfreich.

 Die Foristin spricht von der nicht mehr existierenden Buerschen Kinderklinik, das Verfahren nannte sich "Gelsenkirchener Behandlungsverfahren", und wurde einzig und allein an dieser Klinik praktiziert. 
Initiator und Schöpfer dieses Verfahrens war der Leiter der Klink Prof. Ernst August Stemmann. 
Stemmanns Hypothese zur Entstehung der Neurodermitis stammt aus dem Vorstellungen der sogenannten *"Germanischen Neuen Medizin"* des höchstwahrscheinlich geisteskranken *Ryke Geerd Hamer*. Nach dessen wirren Vorstellungen ist die Grundlage von Krebserkrankungen *immer* eine Konfliktsituation, mit deren Auflösung der Krebs geheilt werden kann. 
Stemmann hat diese Idee auf die Dermatologie übertragen, und eine vornehmlich psychotherapeutisches Behandlungsmodell entwickelt, propagiert und damit therapiert. D.h. therapiert ist hier der falsche Begriff, richtig müsste es heißen, Stemmann hat damit lange Jahren Kinder und Eltern gequält.  
An die Öffentlichkeit geraten sind Stemmanns Machenschaften durch die Intervention seines ehemaligen Mitarbeiters, Prof. Wolfgang Klosterhalfen, Uni Düsseldorf, der sich durch seine deutliche Kritk in eine geradezu bizarren Kampf um die Person Stemmann und dessen Verfahren verwickelt sah. Wer dazu mehr wissen möchte, klicke sich durch die Links.   Ernst August Stemmann  Dokumentation zur Scharlatanerie des HHU-Professors Dr  http://www-public.rz.uni-duesseldorf.de/~klostewg/gbv-kritik.doc  http://www.klinikskandal.com/Ueberei...nach_Hamer.htm  http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-39613469.html  http://www.transgallaxys.com/~kanzlerzwo/OPEN_ARCHIVE_OF_FORUM_TG_1_06156.htm  Das „Trennungstraining“ von Prof   Laborjournal online: Editorial  
Ich warne in diesem Zusammenhang nochmals ausdrücklich vor der *ungeprüften Übernahme von Empfehlungen* der Foristin "Justitia".

----------


## Justitia

@ Pianoman,
Meine Empfehlung war: - die Nichtverwendung von Elidel, bzw. einer Cortisoncreme -.
In den von Ihnen eingestellten links, war keiner dabei, der diese "Nichtverwendung" kritisiert hat. Weder die Kaliumpermanganat Bäder noch die Nichtverwendung irgendeiner Creme, war Gegenstand der kritischen Betrachtung des Gelsenkirchner Behandlungsmodells.
Zu ihrer Bemerkung Zitat: "Stemmanns Hypothese zur Entstehung der Neurodermitis stammt aus dem Vorstellungen der sogenannten "Germanischen Neuen Medizin"....Stemmann hat diese Idee auf die Dermatologie  übertragen, und eine vornehmlich psychotherapeutisches Behandlungsmodell entwickelt, propagiert und damit therapiert." 
möchte ich zumindest anmerken, dass dies vom zeitlichen Zusammenhang nicht "passt". Diesem link Gelsenkirchener Behandlungsverfahren ist folgender Satz entnommen:   "Die Methode wurde von dem Pädiater Ernst August Stemmann in den Jahren 1970-1980 entwickelt und publiziert."  
"Die Germanische Neue Medizin ® ist eine pseudomedizinische Außenseiterlehre der Alternativmedizin, die ab Herbst 1981 von dem deutschen ehemaligen Arzt und "Wunderheiler" Geerd Ryke Hamer entwickelt und 2003 als Markenzeichen registriert wurde." Also: erst Theorie Stemmann dann folgte erst die Theorie Hamer.Hier wird auf die "Unterschiede" hingewiesen: Allergie- und umweltkrankes Kind e.V.: Gelsenkirchener Behandlungsverfahren  "Der Versuch, das ganzheitliche und erfolgreiche Gelsenkirchener Behandlungsverfahren zu diskreditieren: Seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren gibt es unlautere Versuche, eine Verbindung zwischen der Neuen Medizin nach Dr. Hamer und dem Gelsenkirchener Behandlungsverfahren nach Prof. Dr. Stemmann herzustellen. Da die Prinzipien beider unterschiedlicher Verfahren nicht jedermann bekannt sind, sollen sie dargestellt werden:......."   
Zur Kritik:
Kritisch betrachtet wurde die Hypothese, dass die Neurodermitis ihre Hauptursache im psychischen Bereich hat.Meinem persönlichem Empfinden nach, war mir auch schon damals (während meines Aufenthalts) diese Theorie ein wenig "zu psycholastig".Sicher ist, dass bei jedweder chronischen Erkrankung auch die Psyche, in irgendeiner Form, beteiligt ist. Sie aber stets als alleinigen "Auslöser" zu sehen, fand und finde ich auch kritikwürdig, und habe daher auch nie eine Empfehlung diesbezüglich eingestellt. Aber mal zusätzlich in eine bestimmte Richtung (psychisch) zu schauen, halte ich nicht für schädlich,sondern für sinnvoll.
"Geübt" wurde während meines Aufenthalts, die vorrübergehende Trennung von (meist) Mutter und Kind. Die Elternteile mußten allein zu den täglichen Mahlzeiten gehen. Ich habe damals meinem Sohn, (war zu der Zeit ca 15 Monate alt) gesagt: "Mama geht jetzt weg, Mama kommt bald wieder." Natürlich hatte dies zu Beginn "Protestgeschrei" zur Folge (was als übliche kindliche Reaktion auch als vollkommen normal galt). Es hat aber nicht mehr als eine Woche gedauert, dass ich meinem Sohn nach dieser Aussage zuwinken konnte und er mir zurückgewinkt hat, und diese Trennungen nicht mehr mit Ängsten bei meinem Kind verbunden waren.Für mich ist jegliche Verminderung von Ängsten ein Erfolg.
Auch ist es während des Aufenthalts gelungen, dass mein Sohn ohne Anwesenheit eines Elternteils einschlafen konnte. Es gab das übliche Einschlafritual und danach war es dann aber auch für meinen Sohn in Ordnung, wenn ich den Raum verließ. Meine Verhaltensänderung bestand lediglich in veränderter Kommunikation, die von einem Kinderpsychologen angeregt wurde. 
Auch diese Trennungen waren nicht mehr mit Ängsten bei meinem Sohn verbunden.Wir als Eltern, haben diese Veränderungen positiv empfunden und bei meinem Sohn gab es auch keine Anzeichen, dass diese Veränderungen in irgendeiner Form negative Auswirkungen gehabt hätten.
Bei meinem Sohn waren schon im Vorfeld Nahrungsmittelallergien festgestellt worden. Lediglich bei der Erkennung der Unverträglichkeiten der anderen Nahrungsmittel, war mir das Modell der Austestung, a la Gelsenkirchen, hilfreich.
Auch die "Heilraten" von über 80% bei Neurodermitis sind für mich nicht unglaubwürdig, da sich dies mit meinen dort gemachten Beobachtungen deckt.
Ich habe den Aufenthalt in Gelsenkirchen in angenehmer Erinnerung. Von Quälerei konnte keine Rede sein.
Das das Üben von Trennungen natürlich auch mal der "falsche Weg" sein kann, davon gehe ich aus, denn es gibt kein "Standardkind". 
Wir wurden auch dazu angehalten, die Kinder nicht unnötig "herum zu tragen".Mein Sohn konnte bereits ganz gut laufen, und ich empfand es durchaus als sinnvoll, ihn die Treppen an der Hand gehen zu lassen, und nicht wie zuvor, mal eben schnell auf den Arm zu nehmen. Als mein Sohn aber krampfartige Darmbeschwerden bekam, und ich ihn in einer bestimmten Stellung (schmerzlindernd) über Stunden getragen habe, war das auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Genauso wie es in Ordnung war, dass er während eines Asthma Problems, in meinem Bett geschlafen hat (dies war für mich wichtig) und der Vernebler dann an mein Bett gestellt wurde.
Will sagen, Regeln sind gut und schön. An erster Stelle sollte aber immer das Wohl des Kindes stehen. Da kann dann auch schon mal ein "Regelverstoß" sinnvoll sein. Während meines Aufenthalts hat diese "Balance" zumindest (noch?) gestimmt.
Ihr Zitat: "Ich warne in diesem Zusammenhang nochmals ausdrücklich vor der ungeprüften Übernahme von Empfehlungen der Foristin "Justitia". 
Ich empfehle Ihnen, erst mal zu lesen, welche Empfehlungen ich mache, ehe Sie Ihr Standardprogramm an links (hier Stichwort Stemmann) als Warnung, zu einer bereits nicht mehr existierenden (habe ich jetzt ungeprüft übernommen) Kinderklinik, posten.
Gleich vorweg. Ich werde mich nicht mehr zu Hamer bezüglich Verbindung Stemmann äußern, weil mich dies nicht wirklich interessiert, und weil dieser thread dazu auch nicht die richtige Stelle ist.
MfG Ulrike  
Hallo Sandra,
ich hoffe mit euch, dass die  Ichthyolcreme Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, für die kleine Yuna, darstellt. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du uns ja vielleicht berichten, ob der Termin in Bremen noch notwendig war.
Liebe Grüße 
Ulrike

----------


## Hjoergen

Wurde die Sache mal auf Allergien abgeklärt? Grade Hautreizungen können ja von den unmöglichsten Dingen ausgelöst werden, wie Babymöbel oder Spielzeug, wenn dort irgendwelche unsauberen Stoffe verwendet wurden. Ich meine, ich bin kein Arzt aber man hört ja immer wieder von solchen Dingen. Also wenn irgendwas "Spezielles" im Kinderzimmer steht, würde ich das auch mal in Erwägung ziehen. Grüße

----------

